# Kipper's getting ready for Christmas!



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Pip X


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Georgeous!

Jane x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Just too cute!!!! x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Kipper is stunning, how did you get him to pose like that? Xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking good Pippa! She's growing up nicely.

Ian


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Kipper is gorgeous ... you should have that as your Xmas card this year!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe how much Kipper has grown! I remember those 'backpack' photos only too well 

How is puppy ownership going? 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas Kipper  ... you look very cute as Santa Paws xxx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

She's totally gorgeous and should be my doggie)) please let me look after her sometime pllleeaasssseeee x x


----------

